# Appleseed Project



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I will be attending The Appleseed Project in Elbridge, NY this weekend, has anybody been to one of these?  Appleseedproject.com


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't think that the site that you listed is correct - all I get is a placeholder page with no information. Would The Appleseed Project be the correct website for the project?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Those events look well attended and seem to have a variety of ages and shooters. Take pictures and post them up. Hope you have lots of fun!


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

The Appleseed program is great for beginners and and experienced shooters (It is hard to critique yourself) alike. Of course it depends on the instructor.........but I have heard very positive things from people that attended other sessions.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I got back from Appleseed early this morning. The event was quite enlightening for me. We shot over 700 rounds durring 2 days of shooting. The instructors are experienced and knowlegable. There were 6 instructors for about 24 shooters each day. We prepared for and did 40 round shots at the quick AQT (Army Qualification Test) Targets. SAFETY, SAFETY, SAFETY and more SAFETY was stressed. Shooters ranged from 6 to 60 and experienced to inexperienced and both males and females. They taught a shooting style that included standing, sitting and prone positions. To become a Civilian Marksman you need a score of 210, I am a little over 1/2 way there. I was shooting a Ruger 10/22, most used 22's. It is one thing to own a gun and shoot it, It is anther thing to know how to use it effectively. I learned alot and plan on attending another one that is closser to home. There are upcomming events in Canton, Oh. Gibsonburg, Oh and BeaverFalls, Pa. There is also another one comming up around Cincy, Dayton area. I also talked about our forum when the opportunity presented itself, so we may get a couple of new members. If you want to become a good shooter and develope an effective style an APPLESEED event is one way to go!:congrat:I was also able to camp out for 2 nights and shake down some personal gear that would be in my BOB. It was also interesting how we campers banded together and shared what we had in a communal style. By pulling our resources and sharing a few responsibilities we were able to have some tastey meals and do less work if we were just on our own. There were 8 of us and one dog camping.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Halfway to marksman. Not bad! Way to go. Nice to see you getting out there and enjoying the fellowship of other freedom loving Americans. I'm glad your camping went well. I bet by next time you'll beat the full marksman score.

Please post pics if you've got em.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I didn't take any pics, wasn't sure if they would want to be photographed. The trainers did take some of the line and individuals. The can be seen at the Appleseed site. At 1/2 the score to Marksman, I still have a long way to go. It is the hardest half, breathing, adjusting body position and steadying become extremely important. It's definately not as easy as it would seem.


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2009)

I think Appleseed has a lot to offer anyone who uses or plans to use a rifle.
Very high quality of teaching in rifle marksmanship. teach a bit about American History too, It's all good.
Of course I may be biased a bit since I instruct there.

There are literally a hundred of shoots scheduled through the end of the year all around the country.
See here for the schedule

Current Appleseed Schedule

Now I'll tell you that if you do not see a shoot near you, all is not lost.
We have this thing about taking the show on the road.
If you have place where it is legal and safe to shoot a rifle, we will come to you

We will send a package with information for you to fill out, you get it signed by the range or landowner, we will advertise nationally on our forum and through links, design a flier for you to pass out to likely places in your area, and we have a shoot. what more could you possibly want?

Check The Appleseed Project for more information.

Sam


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

I have said it before and will say it again......my experience has been that the Appleseed Project is a good solid program. It is a great refresher for us "experts" (lol)!!!!!!!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I used my Apple Seed Card to get into the Civilian Marksmanship Program Store at Camp Perry in Port Clinton, Oh. If you want an M1 Carbine or Garand they have hundreds of them on the shelves, all makes and conditions


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm going to another Appleseed Event this weekend, Gibsonburg, Oh. This is a great way to hone your shooting skills. I went to one last year and learned alot. You will shoot 700-800 rounds in two days with lots of individualized critiqueing.:2thumb:


----------

